# after-marriage problem



## roler (Jun 27, 2012)

Loved
I've got a big problem and I don't know what to do. I have been married for 3 months, but we know each other for 5 years. Before everything was fine, but after we've got a problem in bed. I don't have an orgasm in any position with my husband, only alone. do not know what happened. if anyone had similar?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

You could orgasm with him before the wedding but not now?

Sounds like you've developed some kind of psychological block.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

Not sure, but there are ways to bring a vibrator into the bed with your lover, or your fingers. Let him know you are having problems and ask him to see if you both can work on it. I have to let me wife go first each time because she needs direct stimulation to her c, no matter how much intercourse we have. Fingers, vibrator, me laying off to the sdie rubbing her breasts while she enjoys feeling me inside her, and our stimulation (toy or fingers).


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Wedding cake, flip flops, sweatpants, apathy. In that order.


----------



## roll (Jun 27, 2012)

In my opinion there are different people and different organisms. Maybe you should try to think about the solution to this problem together. For example you can use sex toys or extend foreplay. . .


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

okay if you use a vibrator regularly then stop. You could have overstimulated your clitoris. If this is the case take the vibrator out of your life. Men can not create the same sensation that a 3000 rpm vibrator can (that is just insane). put it down and leave it alone. You may have to give yourself a month or more before your body gets used to not being hyperstimulated.


----------



## natalie543 (Jun 28, 2012)

I think you should talk with your wife about this, because it’s normal that at the beginning of your sexual life, you can have problem with long lasting. You need time, and i think that your “second-half” will understand that. You just need time and practice.


----------



## annyone (Jun 28, 2012)

If you have problems in bed you may go to the doctor. If you do not want, you can also see Gush Control - how to stop premature ejaculation it can help you.
This situation is not cool, you should do something with that quickly and honestly talk. You do not want to leave husband ??? it often happens


----------



## roll (Jun 27, 2012)

It's neccesary to try all possibilities. I'm sure you shouldn't leave this situation so. A course like this can influence possitively to your problem. Maybe you could learn something new with your partner.


----------

